# Canceled block (did not pay me)



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Email said I didn’t have to show up to a $88 block since it’s been canceled, and that I’d still be paid.

well, the app didn’t add the earnings

i contacted support.. guess what their resolution was?

$42 adjustment due to mobile app issues...

like are you ****ing dumb or what.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

always make sure they scan your license


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> always make sure they scan your license


Not when you get the flex email saying you don't need to show up


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

XLnoGas said:


> Not when you get the flex email saying you don't need to show up


well fight it


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> well fight it


I am. Did you not read OP? They only adjusted $42 for a $88 block. Of course I'm fighting for the other $46.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Usually those cancelled blocks take several days after the date for the block for a manual adjustment to be made.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Was the block pre-cancelled in the calendar as well? If they auto cancelled on their end, yah..that could be a crap situation to be in. Otherwise I would still always show up at the warehouse and have someone scan my license, and tell me to leave. I also get their name and have them show me their id. They fking hate it, but they do it.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Every email I've ever seen about a block being cancelled ahead of time and to not show up for the block has stated that you will not get paid for that block. You should probably reread the email.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Paladin220 said:


> Every email I've ever seen about a block being cancelled ahead of time and to not show up for the block has stated that you will not get paid for that block. You should probably reread the email.


you're kidding right? you will most definitely be paid if you accepted the block and it gets canceled ahead of time.

anyway... I got paid big time for the $88 they initially stiffed me: $42 adjustment, $88 adjustment, and another $88 adjustment....


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

had one last night. 2 hour grocery block at Whole Foods. Arrive and whole foods said no orders. Getting paid $34 for showing up.


----------

